# John Gill on the 'Free Offer



## Learner (Aug 10, 2004)

In early August I posted some John Gill quotes and info regarding him.It was put on a thread:"Herman Hoeksema's WOSOEVER WILL and hyper-calvinism.I,of course,insist that he was not.Dr.Thomas J.Nettles,in his book "By His Grace and for His Glory has some helpful quotes and personal views I find helpful.He quotes Gill in Gill's tome:"The Cause of God and Truth".
'And that there are universal offers of grace and salvation made to all men,I utterly deny;nay,I deny they are made to any;no,not to God's elect;grace and salvation are provided for them in the everlasting covenant,procured for them by Christ,published and revealed in the gospel and applied by the Spirit;much less are they made to others;wherefore,this doctrine is not chargeable with insincerity on that account.Let the patrons of universal offers defend themselves from this objection,I have nothing to do with it.'
Dr.Nettles goes on to say that "Gill's dissatisfaction with the 'offers'vocabulary must not be construed as a refusal to urge sinners to come to Christ.On the contrary,Gill considers it a mark of a true minister earnestly to urge others to come to Christ."(Pages 100-101)


----------

